# Compak k10 fresh conical burrs(3 holes)



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everybody.

As the title says i own a Compak k10 fresh conical grinder. The problem is that i cant find replacement burrs anywhere. I m talking for the 68 mm burrs with 3 holes(NOT 4).

Only Bella Barista have in stock the redspeed ones that cost around £329 . The normal ones are out of stock.

I ve sent Compak two emails which they ignored.

I ve asked around the UK but noone knows anything.

If anyone of the forum could help it would have been great.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

How old is this to need new burrs and more so how many shots has it done as the fresh is less than 18 months old then I suspect you need the redspeed ones.. just saying


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my last set from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com. Great service.


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for your answer PeterL. The grinder is 4 years old and i had used it at my coffee shop. It is the k10 Fresh as i described. I can find the redspeed but the cost is around £320 which i think is too much. I have send emails at Compak but i got no response. Those grinders are doing a great job BUT is you cant find replacement parts anywhere then you better stay away from those. I ll go for Mazzer or Mahlkonig next time and this is what i reccomend everybody.

Glenn thanks for the answer but i m afraid they dont have anymore left


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi @thanasisnas I have found a set for you they are in Australia at £130, I have emailed them asking for a postage quote on your behalf.

This is the site :- http://www.dipacci.com.au/blades-burrs-compak-k10-fresh-conical-genuine-3-ho


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Update :- can you please send them a photo of your burrs and give them your delivery address.

Email them at this address :- [email protected]


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Woooooow....thank you very much for that @Tiny tamper . I m going to email them ASAP . Thanks again


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

thanasisnas said:


> Woooooow....thank you very much for that @Tiny tamper . I m going to email them ASAP . Thanks again


No problem m8 let us know if you get sorted out


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

You can also try with Coffe-Tech, they are Polish distributor of Compak. They can order everything from Compak (I have ordered several spare parts already for my K6 nad K10) - http://www.coffee-tech.pl/kontakt

If you are OK with burrs without Compak Logo, direlcyt form ItallMill you can also send email to Atp-Czesci: [email protected]


----------

